# In den Brunnen gefallen...



## f_t_l (25. November 2015)

> *Mountainbiker stürzt in Brunnen*
> 
> Noch ist unklar, wie und warum es passiert ist: Bei einer Tour auf dem Mayener Grubenfeld ist ein Mountainbiker am Mittwochnachmittag in einen tiefen Brunnenschacht gestürzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifeljojo (25. November 2015)

Shit 
Da hat er aber mächtig Glück gehabt, wenn ich mir die Höhe ansehe aus der er da abgestürzt ist. Das hätte ganz anders ausgehe können.......
Passt immer auf euch auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. November 2015)

Krass!

Das schaut verdammt tief aus, nicht abgesichert oder Gelände gesperrt?

Gute Besserung, hoffentlich ohne Spätschäden...

grüße


----------



## Hillcruiser (30. November 2015)

In der Rhein-Zeitung stand was von 12 Metern Tiefe.
Hoffe, dem Fahrer geht´s wieder besser... stand ja nix über die Verletzungen, nur, dass er auf einer Trage hochgezogen wurde und dann mit dem Hubschrauber ins Khaus geflogen wurde.

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## sibu (2. Dezember 2015)

Sind große Teile des Grubenfeldes nicht gesperrt, weil dort viele Schächte und Höhlen aus der Zeit der Steinbruchbetriebe ungesichert im Gelände sind?


----------



## Hillcruiser (3. Dezember 2015)

keine Ahnung, die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt.
Sollte das nicht so sein, hätte der Schacht mit einem Gitter verschlossen sein müssen, denke ich.
Wenn das Grubenfeld gesperrt gewesen sein sollte, könnte es evtl auch Probleme mit Kostenübernahme der Krankenversicherung geben, oder?


----------



## Hillcruiser (4. Dezember 2015)

Mayen Verunglücktem Mountainbike-Fahrer geht es besser
Dem Mountainbike-Fahrer, der auf dem Mayener Grubenfeld in einen stillgelegten Brunnenschacht gestürzt ist, geht es besser. Bei dem Sturz in den mehr als zehn Meter tiefen Schacht wurde der 31-Jährige schwer verletzt. Der Mayener Oberbürgermeister Treis sagte, der Verletzten werde aber keine bleibenden Schäden zurückbehalten. Bei dem Sturz in der vergangenen Woche trug der Mountainbiker einen Helm und Protektoren. Der Mann soll in den Pedalen seines Rades hängengeblieben sein, als er einen Erdwall neben dem Brunnen hochfahren wollte. Dabei sei er in den Schacht gestürzt.

Quelle:http://www.swr.de/landesschau-aktue...=1642/did=16583630/nid=1642/6n2mof/index.html


----------

